# Im glad I found you



## am64 (Sep 21, 2009)

I found your forum today and I really needed it after terrible 4 days! I am now feeling sooooo much better.I was first diagnoised a year ago and put on 2 metaformin. This was reduced in jan 2009 to just one. Sometimes I am great but recently I have been feeling not goood,no energy,and a terrible headache. Had blood test today results back next week....Just reading through has been a great help, look forward to joining in soon, I have many questions


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2009)

hi there am so glad you are here this place is great to so many of us , you will find it is so helpful, glad you feel better , felel free to ask any questions x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

am64 said:


> I found your forum today and I really needed it after terrible 4 days! I am now feeling sooooo much better.I was first diagnoised a year ago and put on 2 metaformin. This was reduced in jan 2009 to just one. Sometimes I am great but recently I have been feeling not goood,no energy,and a terrible headache. Had blood test today results back next week....Just reading through has been a great help, look forward to joining in soon, I have many questions



Hello and welcome to the forum , anything you want to know just ask


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

A very warm welcome to the forum! Ask away!


----------



## am64 (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum , anything you want to know just ask



Thank you both and all the rest in the note i made earlier today .it was your quote re 'If At First You Don't Succeed , Remove All Evidence That You Ever Tried' That made me laugh, that and the diabeticpoet... Brilliant 
I have been feeling incredibly tired, sleeping at any chance I can, crying and I supose really not taking care of myself, I have a house full of teenagers and Of course hubby...Typical mum. I am determined though to sort my diet out again and start feeling well, i cant face another weekend like that!! and now finally ive found somewhere for support !


----------



## HelenP (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Am64 and welcome to the forum.  The clever people on here (not me!) have answers for everything, as I've found in my short time here, and if they don't, they can lead you to somewhere that will !!

Hope you feel better soon.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

am64 said:


> Thank you both and all the rest in the note i made earlier today .it was your quote re 'If At First You Don't Succeed , Remove All Evidence That You Ever Tried' That made me laugh, that and the diabeticpoet... Brilliant
> I have been feeling incredibly tired, sleeping at any chance I can, crying and I supose really not taking care of myself, I have a house full of teenagers and Of course hubby...Typical mum. I am determined though to sort my diet out again and start feeling well, i cant face another weekend like that!! and now finally ive found somewhere for support !



Aww poor you !!((((Hugs))))  You are not alone and anything I can do to help you I will. We all feel like that at first , I felt very bereft and tearful when I was first diagnosed, things do get easier though. 
Anytime you need a chat or rant give me a shout !! I'm usually online here and you can PM ( private message) if you prefer. 
How are your Sugar Levels at the moment ? tiredness is quite common if you are still quite high , or still quite erratic . I'm glad my Quote made you smile !! 
I hope you start to feel better soon  best wishes A.M


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

How are your Sugar Levels at the moment ? tiredness is quite common if you are still quite high , or still quite erratic . I'm glad my Quote made you smile !! 
I hope you start to feel better soon  best wishes A.M[/QUOTE]

my blood is 7.3 at moment its usually that in the mornings aswell during day drops to 5.9 I read the thread re how your body reacts differently to what is normal for you... I have been feeling hypo if it drops below 6 because i am used to being higher, now I understand that concept its made things easier!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> How are your Sugar Levels at the moment ? tiredness is quite common if you are still quite high , or still quite erratic . I'm glad my Quote made you smile !!
> I hope you start to feel better soon  best wishes A.M



my blood is 7.3 at moment its usually that in the mornings aswell during day drops to 5.9 I read the thread re how your body reacts differently to what is normal for you... I have been feeling hypo if it drops below 6 because i am used to being higher, now I understand that concept its made things easier![/QUOTE]

I'm glad things are getting easier to understand , its hard at first I know , anything you are not sure about just ask. Someone will always be able to explain or advise you , or at least point you in the right direction of someone who can. 
Those are good levels , Keep up the good work  Its amazing what our bodies can get used to , once you get used to being lower you will feel so much better and less tired and unwell.


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> my blood is 7.3 at moment its usually that in the mornings aswell during day drops to 5.9 I read the thread re how your body reacts differently to what is normal for you... I have been feeling hypo if it drops below 6 because i am used to being higher, now I understand that concept its made things easier!



I'm glad things are getting easier to understand , its hard at first I know , anything you are not sure about just ask. Someone will always be able to explain or advise you , or at least point you in the right direction of someone who can. 
Those are good levels , Keep up the good work  Its amazing what our bodies can get used to , once you get used to being lower you will feel so much better and less tired and unwell.[/QUOTE]

Thats what makes sense, I must get some sleep now thanks for your words


----------



## emmasamduke (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> I found your forum today and I really needed it after terrible 4 days! I am now feeling sooooo much better.I was first diagnoised a year ago and put on 2 metaformin. This was reduced in jan 2009 to just one. Sometimes I am great but recently I have been feeling not goood,no energy,and a terrible headache. Had blood test today results back next week....Just reading through has been a great help, look forward to joining in soon, I have many questions



hello u sound just like me, i only found this site week and half ago and the info and reassurance on here is incredible . Andrew


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
Thats what makes sense, I must get some sleep now thanks for your words[/QUOTE]

Goodnight , sleep well


----------



## vince13 (Sep 22, 2009)

[QUOTE  I have been feeling incredibly tired, sleeping at any chance I can, crying and I supose really not taking care of myself, I have a house full of teenagers and Of course hubby...Typical mum. I am determined though to sort my diet out again and start feeling well, i cant face another weekend like that!! and now finally ive found somewhere for support ![/QUOTE]

Hi - glad you posted as we all know how it feels to be lw and this site is a great help.  Ask, rant, reply to others - it's good to talk (hey, that would make a good advert for something !).

By the way don't you think you could try to explain calmly to your family how you feel (without them thinking "oh dear she's moaning at us again") but it does sound like they ought to pull their weight which give you some "me time" and that alone might make you feel less tired.  Easier said than done though, I know !!

Sending hugs - look after YOURSELF.....


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello am64!Welcome to the site!

Sorry to hear things arent so great at the moment, no doubt reading some of the old threads has really helped you and ask away and make your own too- look forward to seeing you about the place!

Lou x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hello am64!Welcome to the site!
> 
> Sorry to hear things arent so great at the moment, no doubt reading some of the old threads has really helped you and ask away and make your own too- look forward to seeing you about the place!
> 
> Lou x



Psssttt Sugarbum , I love the new Avvy !!! hehe excellent


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Psssttt Sugarbum , I love the new Avvy !!! hehe excellent




hehe!  Cheers honey!


----------

